# Thinking about a new knife.



## burntmitts82 (Oct 4, 2013)

So a little while back i bought a 10" Shun classic chef's for work. I picked it because of all the knives i could actually get my hands on it felt the most comfortable in terms of handle, weight distribution etc. I love using the knife but it has disappointed in terms of durabilty. Im looking for a knife with a similar feel but more robust build. Not an expert on knives by any means but i know some here are. Any suggestions? Budget is about $200, any suggestions?


----------



## debo (Oct 3, 2013)

I would check out the wustof ikon classic series check the handles are different from the classic wustof its more rounded and feels alot like the shun, I have a few shuns and I really like my wustof. The blade and edge are alot more durable then I have found the shuns to be. I love my shuns but they can't stand up to the day to day abuse that a chefs knife can. The price is about $200


----------



## burntmitts82 (Oct 4, 2013)

what i mean by durability is that i use this knife every day and although i am very careful in how i use and maintain it it already has developed a couple of dings and dents, which i think.will eeventually chip off, there have also been some edge retention issues. Seems the amount of prep i do dulls it a lot faster thsn.it should. I dont want s german.profile, i prefer japanese or french. Tthwnk you for the recommendations, will definitely check them out.


----------



## mano (Dec 16, 2010)

Give Jon Broida at Japanese Knife Importers a call on Monday. He'll take the time to learn what is best for you. Jon doesn't upsell -he's talked me out of more knives I thought I needed, than knives I actually bought. If he doesn't have what you need, he'll direct you to another merchant.

FWIW, he's a former chef and sells to a lot of people in the restaurant business.

http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/


----------



## burntmitts82 (Oct 4, 2013)

Emailed briefly with Jon and out of the knives he recommended the most appealing to me are the Uraku and Gonbeu hammered damascus. I have read a lot on the Uraku but almost nothing on the Gonbei. I do need somewhat of a workhorse gyuto as I cover a couple of stations with different prep needed for all, covering everything from brunoise of mirepoix to carving salumi. Hoping to have time to call Jon this week but Im on for 8 days straight...


----------



## burntmitts82 (Oct 4, 2013)

Looks like my Shun knew it was about to be replaced and in a fit left me with a last "F U!" I took it out of my roll today to discover a chip, wasn't there last night after I got home so it must have happened in my roll on the way to work. Bummer.


----------



## jbroida (Nov 13, 2011)

some of this can be fixed through sharpening... you can adjust the edge to be more durable if you want.


----------



## burntmitts82 (Oct 4, 2013)

thanks Jon, im not very proficient with a stone yet so this might be a good learning experience. I had read thst shuns were probe to chipping but i akso assumed that was due to the alloy is it just the way theyre profiled?


----------



## jbroida (Nov 13, 2011)

yeah... quite a bit can be adjusted in sharpening... even if the steel and/or HT isnt perfect for what you want.


----------



## burntmitts82 (Oct 4, 2013)

JBroida said:


> yeah... quite a bit can be adjusted in sharpening... even if the steel and/or HT isnt perfect for what you want.


So what youre saying is I shouldn't give you my money?!


----------



## jbroida (Nov 13, 2011)

lol... maybe.  I'm all about practical solutions.


----------



## burntmitts82 (Oct 4, 2013)

A pragmatist is a man after my own heart. Ultimately, I am a bit disappointed with Shun. The knife does not hold an edge, it has already chipped and the ergonomics, particularly the sharp edges on the spine. Also, the more I use it the more German than Japanese it feels in terms pf performance. Granted, these are all problems that may be fixed taking it to a sharpener. However, I feel I paid good money, money I work hard to earn, for this knife to already be chipping and losing edge. I feel there are more options out there that would offer better value in quality. Jon, could you please pm me with what you have in stock for the Uraku and the Gonbei?


----------



## dhmcardoso (Apr 29, 2013)

There are many good options for you on a wide price range.

The Uraku is a good one, as is the Masamoto's and Misono's (both carbon and stainless). If you are open to carbon check the Misono Swedish and the Masamoto HC.

As you like french profile, check the Richmond Ultimatum. This is American, Japanese construction and Sabatier profile. There are some steel opitions for both carbon and stainless. I have the 52100 (Carbon) and I love it. Still doesn´t beat my Konosukes but still amazing and more robust. some minor asthetically issues but nothing one can´t really cope with.

Regards,

Daniel.


----------



## macka17 (Nov 9, 2013)

Hi.

A good all round Japanese knife that is touted a lot and see a few of too Are the Tojiro

They have the r Gold 10 inner core and outer wraps. also do Damascus. metal handles (I don't like) and single layer steel too.

VERY good pricing.

I have a couple (almost) and have a few mates with them.   Nobody with any complaints apart from the usual  "Shit.. That's sharp".

They do the "classic" handles ( Mine) and metal, plus others in different grades of blade and handle.

Another one I like is MAC too. But I don't know how they would stand up to commercial   Tojiro do.


----------



## notswedishchef (Oct 24, 2013)

Shuns heat treatment is problematic at best....leading to excessive chipping and general edge failure. It also comes down to technique, boards, etc....

High durability? Mac Pro in stainless...masamoto HC in carbon..... Those are real world pro workhorses..... If you're chipping those......it's technique or down right abuse. Tojiro DP is another...

J Broida's service and knives are solid....listen to what he says...I have one of his carbon wa-gyutos and I still feel it's better than some of my knives costing 2x as much.


----------

